# Why I Have To Vote Democrat Sometimes



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I am really an independant voter, switching back to "unregistered" after each time I vote in the primaries. In the New Hampshire election, like in some others, there are bad candidates on both sides of the aisle. Both Republicans and Democrats extremists are to me a total turn off and I hate the "country club crew" that was so well represented by Craig Benson and Bill Binney. Well today I also found another Republican whom I have to vote against. John Stephen. Now John was a good guy despite of the fact he tied himself to Craig Benson. He spent much time visiting with police officer groups in New Hampshire. He even got himself appointed to a position with the Department of Safety. Well the other day he made the mistake of visiting a modular home manufacturing plant in Greenland, NH and provided the owner an opportunity to slam police details. In this case the reference was to State Police escorts for oversize loads, something that I think we can all agree is a much needed precaution when these massive houses move on our busy highways. The "poor businessman" sees his profit margin in jeapordy because of these expenses. Well, too bad This is a safety issue that needs the extra precautions. John Stephen's support for this man makes me vote for the Democrat, John Lynch, to continue as governor of our state. It was the State Police organization that supported Lynch as he got into that seat in the first place, taking it from Craig Benson. Could this be just another example of Craig Benson trying to get back at NHSP using Stephen to take work away from troopers? As far as I'm concerned it's not going to happen, even if it's a Democrat that has to insure it.

Greenland businessman: Police details crippling bottom line | SeacoastOnline.com


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought that some of the NH Dems were more on the moderate side anyway. Not like the radical liberals of Massachusetts. Maybe that's a valid point that you got there Inspector. I on the other hand have not seen any Democrat in MA whom I will give a time of day to.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive known more then a few guys that have worked at NE Mobile Home
It is common practice for them to
- pay below prevailing wages 
- they have a profit sharing plan but almost everyone is "laid off" just before theyre elligible


----------

